# Novell iFolder server on gentoo?

## Naughtyus

I'm currently running a SuSE OES server to allow for an iFolder server to run.  I really don't like the way that SuSE works (and doesn't work...), but do need the iFolder server to run.  Does anyone know of a way to get iFolder servers to run on Gentoo - or even anything other than SuSE OES?

----------

## Vitaliy

Check out the following articles

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_iFolder_client

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_iFolder_client_v2

 :Smile: 

----------

## Naughtyus

Thats the client though, not the server.

The client is actually open sourced and can be found at www.ifolder.com.

----------

## Angry Geek

I've managed to compile the CVS daily version of Simias along with the latest stable client version of iFolder 3. The problem I've got is although I've followed the instructions on the iPlanet website to the letter, I cannot get a client to connect, be it Windows or Linux.... Just fails to connect.

Slightly frustrating, as what appears to be a well thought out product is somewhat blighted by the fact there doesn't seem to be much support with this, seems more geared up at pushing Open Server....

Any one else tried?

----------

## Angry Geek

I've given up on this. There is a lack of other people using it and therefore the support is a little thin.

It just does not work.

----------

## robbyt

bummer! ifolder sounds rad- wonder why more people aren't using it?

----------

## sedorox

Yea.. I've been lookin for a way to run the novell services (edir, groupwise, etc.) from Gentoo. Personally I don't really like SuSe and such, but eh. I haven't messed with it too much as I don't feel like mudding with rpm's. Tho I may sit down and possibly try to make (my first) ebuilds for it if one has the discs and all that.

----------

## the_snark

Try the ebuilds from 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64399

I've had it work for some minor testing.  Just shuffled some files back and forth.  Won't trust it with only-copies yet though.

-- Daniel Mannarino

----------

## fishbroetchn

Hi, 

are there any news an this? the gentoo install on the homepage is quiet outdated. Did anybody try to install an ifolder server on gentoo?

Cheers fishbroetchn

----------

## qdii

Hey, 

I am looking for a free, open-source substitute to dropbox.

is iFolder a good choice ?

is it easy to install a server ?

----------

